# Monster Ontario whitetail



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, it got you to look, right?? He isn't a monster, but a nice, young 9 point. 

This is only my second buck with a bow, and I am tickled pink about it. Shot him this evening just before dark. I called him in from over 200 yards away as he was trailing 2 does and 3 fawns. Two hits on the Primos can, and he was coming in hard!!! In less than a minute, he was right on top of me. Shot him at 22 yards, passed through the centre of both lungs, and he dropped in less than 50 yards in the open field. No tracking required!!!! I like that. 

I've waited along time for a racked deer with a bow. Now the pressure is off. Shot with my Alpine Silverado Match grade bow and Soft-Loc quiver, Winner's Choice string and cables, CX Maxima Hunter arrows and G5 Striker broadhead. Wouldn't have seen him without the Bushnell Elite E2 binos, and ranged him with the Legend rangefinder.

Enjoy, I know I did,:wink:

Rob


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

*Congrats!*

Nice job! It's about darn time, too!! Nice shootin' Tex. I would have loved to have seen that :wink:

Mikey


----------



## Pat (Nov 19, 2003)

Congratulations on the nice buck.
It's an addictive feeling.

Pat


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Great looking buck, nice shot also.


Chris.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Rob. Nice looking buck.
You told that story like you won a NASCAR race or something!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Finally, another buck down with an Alpine! Nice buck!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Way to go "SLIM".Congrats.DAN


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Ha-Ha*



cath8r said:


> Congrats Rob. Nice looking buck.
> You told that story like you won a NASCAR race or something!


Rob; every time I shoot an animal with a bow, it is just like my mind IS racing. I get so pumped up, it is unbelievable. I have to sit for awhile afterwards, or else I will fall out of the stand. Also, you have to give the plugs where they are due!!



DODGE-3D said:


> Way to go "SLIM".Congrats.DAN


Thanks for that Dan. I think I will go eat that deer now!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of the one I shot on Nov 9 with the shotgun @38 yrds and again @ 62 yrds,he was about 15 mins behind 2 does and 2 fawns grunting up a storm.His right side of his rack is fine but the left is 1 long 15" beam with a small droptine that has been busted off.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice shot 3D-GURU.
Congratulations.
:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Nice deer Dan-O!!*

I thought that when you used your Scattergun, you like to "shoot 'em in the face!!!!":wink::wink:. Oh, wait, that is turkeys. Nice buck bud.

Rob


----------



## calmthump (Sep 25, 2006)

*nice job*

congrades on the nice job calling and baging him :tongue:


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Good deer! Congratulations!


----------

